# حسابات إختيار المحول المناسب



## شرشار (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كثيرا ما تواجهنا مثل هذه المسائل فى اطار الاعمال الجديدة اعمال التحسين واعادة التقييم للانظمة electromechanic , فى هذه المشاركة احببت ان اتطرق لكيفية حساب سعة المحول المطلوب لحمل معلوم مع معطيات المصدر الرئيسي مع العتماد على بعض الجداول القياسية العالمية لمصنعي المحولات لاختيار سعة المحول حسب قيم تيارات القصر المحسوبة 

Short Circuit Capacity : Basic Calculations and Transformer Sizing 

ان حسابات تيار القصر الاعظمى تستخدم في العديد من التطبيقات مثل : تحديد قدرة المحولات ؛تحديد سعة القطع للقواطع ؛ تحديد ما اذا كانت توجد حوجة للمفاعلات فى خطوط التغذية مع استخدامات variable frequency drive , الخ

الهدف من هذا الطرح هو اكتساب الفهم الاساسى للتيار القصر الاعظمى .short circuit capacity

المثال التطبيقى المستخدم هو تحديد المحول الرئيسى لتغذية حمل مفاعلى (محرك).

ممانعة الكيبلات وماتسببه من هبوط فى الجهد فى المنظومة مهملة , ليس لتبسيط التوضيح فقط , بل للوصول الى طريقة تقريبية تمكن كل مهندس , فنى متقدم , مدير انتاج ان يكون قارداً لتقييم تطبيقات جديدة او مراجعة مشاكل سعات الانظمة الموجودة بالفعل وحلها بتغيير سعات اجزاء من المنظومة سوى كان ذلك فى سعة المحولات او القواطع او الحمل .

الحسابات التالية سوف توضح كيفية تحديد اقصى فولت امبير المحولة لتغذية محرك ثلاثى الطور يقلع مباشرة من غير بادئ حركة Direct On Line . 

سوف نناقش محولين الاول له تيار قصر غير محدود فى جانب الضغط الاعالى ,والثانى له تيار قصر معين (محدود) عند الاجانب الابتدائى 

Kva لمحول احادي الطور = الفولت x الامبير

Kva لمحول ثلاثى الطور = الفولت *الامبير* 1.732 حيث 1.732 =جزر 3

اولا : محول متصل مع الشبكة الرئيسية للامداد الكهربائى

اذا فرضنا ان المحول 1000 كيلو فولت امبير , 11000/480 فولت , 5.75% الممانعة , 

فان تيار الحمل الكامل للمحول هو :

1000 kva /(480*1.732)=1203 amps 

الممانعة 5.75 % تعنى ان القيمة 1203 امبير سوف تسري فى الملف ثانوى للمحول فى حالة القصر فى خطين line to line وجهد الملف الابتدائى يرتفع بزيادة من الصفر فولت الى النقطة 5.75 % من 480 فولت او 27.6 فولت التى تظهر على اطراف الثانوي , عليه يمكن حسان ممانعة الملف الثانوى للمحول ** 

Z = V / I = 27.6 volts /1203 amps = .02294 ohms
بما ان المحول متصل مباشرة مع خط الشبكة الرئيسية لذلك يمكن افتراض ان تيار القصر غير محدود , اويمكن معرفة القيمة الحقيقية من الشركة المسؤلة عن الامداد الكهربائى 

اذن تيار القصر الاعظمى الذى يمكن ان يتحمله الملف الثانوى =

480 volts / .02294 = 20924 amps 

والان نعمل على توصيل المحرك بالمحول , اول ما نتاكد منه هو تحديد الهبوط في الجهد نتيجة لبدء التشغيل المحرك , اذا كان الجهد عند اطراف المحرك فى حدود الجهد المقنن للمحرك , فلا توجد ضرورة لزيادة قدرة المحولة .

ناخذ المحرك بالمواصفات الاتية :
460 فولت , 1203 امبير مساوي لحمولة المحول 
حسب مواصفات ومقاييس NEMA للمحركات يسمح بالارتفاع او الانخفاض فى الجهد ب 10% , عليه فان الجهد عند بدء التشغيل يجب الا يقل عن 414 فولت .

الحمولة الكاملة للمحرك = KVA 460*1203*1.732= 958
بافتراض ان تيار بدء التشغيل = 600% من الحمل الكامل ...... عليه
الحمل عند الاقلاع 

460*1203*600%*1.732= 5751 KVA 

الانخفاض فى الجهد عند اطراف المحول يتناسب طردياً مع الحمل ويعبر عنه كنسبة حمل البدء الى سعة المحول القصوى 

سعة المحول القصوى عند التيار القصر الاقصي = 
480 V * 20924 A *1.732 = 17395 KVA 

الانخفاض فى الجهد عند الاقلاع 

5751KVA / 17395 KVA = 0.33 or 33.1%

اذن فولتية المحول فى جانب الثانوى سوف تنخفض الى 480*0.669 ,او 321 فوات , مما يتضح ان المحول صغير جداً لتشغيل محرك ذو حمل كامل مساوي لحمولة المحول , كما يتضح ايضاً ان المحول المناسب له تيار قصر لايقل عن عشر اضعاف 5751 كيلو فولت امبير او 57510 كيلو فولت امبير حتى نتحصل على انخفاض 10 % او اقل 

تيار القصر للمحول اللازم على الاقل هو 

57510 KVA / (480*1.732) = 69176 amps

ثم ناخذ القيمة الامبير المحسوب 69179 امبير ونقارنها مع اقرب اعلى سعة مرجعية فى المواصفات العالمية او المحلية ونختار المحول على هذا الاساس

ثانياً : محول يغذى من محول 

فى هذا المثال نناقش حالة المجول عندما يغذى من مصدر ذو تيار قصر محدد , بافتراض ان المحول المصدر هو نفس المحول السابق 1000 فولت امبير مربوط مباشرة مع الملف الابتدائي للمحول المراد اختياره لتغذية حمل مفرد محرك 20 حصان ثلاثي الطور 460 فولت, 27 امبير , تيار الاقلاع 205 امبير , يقلع مباشرة من غير بادء حركة

المحول المقترح مساوى لحمل المحرك =

480 V * 27 NOMINAL AMPS *1.732 = 21.6 KVA 


الحمولة عند الاقلاع = 460 v * 205 a *1.732 = 163.3 kva

سوف نقترح اختيار محول 30 فولت امبير لتغذية محرك 20 حصان , المحول له ممانعة 2.7% وتيار الثانوى 36.1 امبير عند 480 فولت , 
تيار القصر المسموح به من جانب المحول 1000 فولت امبير هو( 20924 امبير)
او (17395 فولت امبير) 

سعة تيار القصر او سعة القطع عند الملف الابتدائي للمحول 30 فولت امبير =

تيار الحمل الكامل÷ (ممانعة المحول + ممانعة المحول المغذى) 

ممانعة المحول المغذى = الفولت امبير ÷ سعة القطع فولت امبير

36.1 AMPS / (2.7%+(30 KVA / 17395 KVA))= 36.1/(2.7%+.0017%) = 36.1 / .0287 = 1258 AMPS

163.3 KVA / (480 V *1258 A *1.732) = 15.6 % ممانعة المحول المغذى

يتضح ان المحول المقترح 30 فولت امبير صغير جداً لبدء تشغيل المحرك بالرجوع الى الفقرة ** 
اقرب محول ذو سعة تتحمل بدء التشغيل هو 45 فولت امبير له ممانعة 2.4% , تيار حمل كامل 54.1 امبير عند 480 فولت وله تيار قصر 2034 امبير عليه حسب الحسابات السابقة فان الانخفاض فى الجهد يكون 9.66% .

بعض المواصفات توصى بانه فى حالة محول يغذى محرك مفرد ,ان الحمولة الكاملة للمحرك يجب الاتتعدى 65% من حمولة المحول , عليه فى حالة المحرك 26 امبير يلزم 40 امبير , 33.3 فولت امبير 

مع وافر احترامى لاى تعليق او ردود وتساؤلات 






​


----------



## المحب للحسن (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rami abd allah (23 أبريل 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

